# Vetassess internal auditor



## ss_shrivastav (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello,

I need some guidance around the occupation code Internal auditor on the SOL. My role very closely matches to the description of an internal auditor, but neither my designation says so nor i am in auditing department. My role involves regular auditing of key IT systems in the organization. Am i eligible to apply for this occupation code?

Thank you!


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

ss_shrivastav said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some guidance around the occupation code Internal auditor on the SOL. My role very closely matches to the description of an internal auditor, but neither my designation says so nor i am in auditing department. My role involves regular auditing of key IT systems in the organization. Am i eligible to apply for this occupation code?
> 
> Thank you!



I believe yes..
But you may have to supplement your claim with doc proofs like reference letters from Senior colleagues/Manager describing the job responsibilities, Statutory Declaration detailing your profile etc.. Please go thru DIAC and vetassess sites as well...


----------



## ss_shrivastav (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you Ben. I'll check the sites for further details.


----------



## iamshamir (Aug 19, 2013)

I am an Internal Auditor also. My title is Risk Manager deals with audits. But my question- is It is written on the immi site that- "Registration or licensing is required". In the below of the page- it is explained that- In many occupations you must be registered with or obtain a license from a local authority in the state or territory where you want to practise your occupation. Contact the local authority in your relevant state or territory to enquire about the licensing or registration requirements.


Can anyone-help me understand what does mean?

Do I require to obtain the license before or during my PR application process?
Or
After getting my PR, License will be required to practice @ the state, if I am intend to continue practice there as an Internal Auditor, which is not related with my immigration process and getting PR.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

I believe registration/licensing helps to increase your chances of positive evaluation.. 

ANZSCO definition says Registration or licensing *may be* required..
1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006


for eg. membership with IIA/ISACA/CPA/CA etc.. 

have read cases where people with Bachelor of commerce degree and relevant experience being successfully granted PR..

assessment for PR and getting a job, once PR is granted, are two different things.. pls check AU jobsites like seek.com.au to get an idea on AU IA qualification, exp and skill requirements..

Hope I'm able to give u some relevant info.. Pls do research on relevant sites before conclusion..


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

I am Nandkumar from Kuwait and i have just send my application for Vetassess for Internal Auditor Job Code. I have done my Bachelor in Commerce in Accounting & Auditing and also my MBA in Finance. I currently work with Protiviti, a leading Internal Audit firm in Kuwait as Senior Consultant in their Internal Audit Service team for last 3 years.

Will my bachelors be sufficient for the job code or is it necessary to have qualification like Chartered Accountant or CPA?


----------



## Mihir Bijur (Aug 24, 2013)

Yeah even I want to know if being a CA is mandatory or not. Can I apply with just a Master's degree in Accounting field?


----------



## dhamresh1988 (Dec 13, 2013)

*ca.dharmesh*

Hello,
I am Dharmesh vaghasiya. I am chartered accountant. I want to go Australia on PR Visa as INTERNAL AUDITOR.
If i select state sponsorship then requirement of 60 point is fulfilled.
1) So want to know how many band require in IELTS Exam?
2) Before IELTS Exam if i want to make my assessment with VETASSESS by VISA Procedure. then IELTS EXAM.
3) And What is chances to get PR by this Category ( 221214). 
4) What time it will take to get PR.

Please guide on above my issues. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

dhamresh1988 said:


> Hello, I am Dharmesh vaghasiya. I am chartered accountant. I want to go Australia on PR Visa as INTERNAL AUDITOR. If i select state sponsorship then requirement of 60 point is fulfilled. 1) So want to know how many band require in IELTS Exam? 2) Before IELTS Exam if i want to make my assessment with VETASSESS by VISA Procedure. then IELTS EXAM. 3) And What is chances to get PR by this Category ( 221214). 4) What time it will take to get PR. Please guide on above my issues. :fingerscrossed:


1. If you get 7 in each section, u will get 10 points. If you get 8 in each section, u will have 20 points. You have to get minimum 6 to apply. But no points for 6. 

2. That is fine. Use a Visa card having the required limit. Vetassess doesn't require u to sit for IELTS before skill assess. 

3. Pretty bright if u have the required qualification nd exp. check out the detailed skill level in the site. 

4. Depends on case to case basis. Avg time of 1 yr for 189. State sponsorship may take lesser than that. But ther are lots who receive before that, depending on the complexity nd documents, I think.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Mihir Bijur said:


> Yeah even I want to know if being a CA is mandatory or not. Can I apply with just a Master's degree in Accounting field?


CA is not mandatory.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## dhamresh1988 (Dec 13, 2013)

*ca.dharmesh*

Sir,

My question is if I am applying PR In as INTERNAL AUDITOR (221214) SKILL VISA category with STATE SPONSORSHIP, and his assessment authority is VETASSESS as i know, And requirement of 60 Point is already fulfilled. 
So, In IELTS Exam 6 Bands is enough to get PR??

Regards and Thanks,
CA.Dharmesh Vaghasiya








ben roberto said:


> 1. If you get 7 in each section, u will get 10 points. If you get 8 in each section, u will have 20 points. You have to get minimum 6 to apply. But no points for 6.
> 
> 2. That is fine. Use a Visa card having the required limit. Vetassess doesn't require u to sit for IELTS before skill assess.
> 
> ...


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

dhamresh1988 said:


> Sir, My question is if I am applying PR In as INTERNAL AUDITOR (221214) SKILL VISA category with STATE SPONSORSHIP, and his assessment authority is VETASSESS as i know, And requirement of 60 Point is already fulfilled. So, In IELTS Exam 6 Bands is enough to get PR?? Regards and Thanks, CA.Dharmesh Vaghasiya


U check the state's requirement in their website. I think they may require 7.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## mandeepsinghmba (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello All,

I want to apply for Internal auditor. I am MBA in Finance and Investment. 
I am performing job responsibilities which are very much similar to Internal auditor.

With the communication above i have understood that CA not compulsion and job resposibilites to be signed by the Line manager. 

I have Overall experience of 7 years. Current working as assistant a manager with KPMG.

However, my concern is that experience relevant to Internal Auditor is of 2.5 years. 

Can someone confirm is it good to go for Application???


----------



## bdapplicant (Sep 9, 2013)

Complete 3 years as internal auditor.



mandeepsinghmba said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I want to apply for Internal auditor. I am MBA in Finance and Investment.
> I am performing job responsibilities which are very much similar to Internal auditor.
> ...


----------



## mandeepsinghmba (Dec 30, 2013)

So my other experience is not counted??

If i wait for another 6 months. I think cap might close by that time. Need advise??






bdapplicant said:


> Complete 3 years as internal auditor.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

mandeepsinghmba said:


> Hello All, I want to apply for Internal auditor. I am MBA in Finance and Investment. I am performing job responsibilities which are very much similar to Internal auditor. With the communication above i have understood that CA not compulsion and job resposibilites to be signed by the Line manager. I have Overall experience of 7 years. Current working as assistant a manager with KPMG. However, my concern is that experience relevant to Internal Auditor is of 2.5 years. Can someone confirm is it good to go for Application???


Mandeep,

See the definition of IA:

http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected]+Company+Secretaries+and+Corporate+Treasurers

It is not specifically stating the number of years required. In my case Vetassess said my qualification and one year exp as Manager IA was relevant for the occupation. So I think it depends on the qualification and the experience on a case to case basis. All the best. 

FYI, I'm yet to submit my Visa application. 

The existing list is applicable till June.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## mandeepsinghmba (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks Ben. However, my years of experience have an impact on points. If i dont count my relevant experience of 2.5 years , since it has option of 3,5 and 8 years only. my points are adding upto 55 only.

Please advise.






ben roberto said:


> Mandeep,
> 
> 
> It is not specifically stating the number of years required. In my case Vetassess said my qualification and one year exp as Manager IA was relevant for the occupation. So I think it depends on the qualification and the experience on a case to case basis. All the best.
> ...


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

mandeepsinghmba said:


> Thanks Ben. However, my years of experience have an impact on points. If i dont count my relevant experience of 2.5 years , since it has option of 3,5 and 8 years only. my points are adding upto 55 only. Please advise.


That's correct. If you need 5 points foe exp, u require 3 years of relevant exp.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## ichoosetoshine (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello! I'd like to confirm if CIA License is required for every aspiring PR applicants under Internal Auditor occupation?


----------



## Nandkumar (Oct 28, 2013)

No CIA license is required for assessment. It is good if you have CPA and CIA when you enter Australia. Its not mandatory though.


----------



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi,

Many of you mention the qualification which relating to finance/commerce/accounting; however, as I see the definition of Internal Auditor, it's not only finance, it's about operation, risk managements, developments as well. So qualification of other disciplines than finance/accounting is considered positive?

Anyone here get positive assessment result please share experience. Thanks.


----------



## miu (Dec 9, 2013)

ben roberto said:


> I believe registration/licensing helps to increase your chances of positive evaluation..
> 
> ANZSCO definition says Registration or licensing *may be* required..
> 1220.0 - ANZSCO - Australian and New Zealand Standard Classification of Occupations, First Edition, 2006
> ...


Hi Ben,

Could you help with this the ANZSCO definition says that license may be required; however, under each occupation, it says registration is required. I'm so confused.

In your case, are you a member of any associations when you did the assessment?

Thanks


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

miu said:


> Hi Ben, Could you help with this the ANZSCO definition says that license may be required; however, under each occupation, it says registration is required. I'm so confused. In your case, are you a member of any associations when you did the assessment? Thanks



Registration or licensing may be required not mandatory. Cos I have seen guys with bachelor degree in commerce/accounting getting positive evaluation. 

Yes I'm an Indian CA.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi 

I am from India and have worked as an Internal Auditor with a Bank for 3 years and 3 months. I have an overall banking experience of 12 years. I left the profile of an internal auditor in Jun'13 (almost 9 months back). My question is whether I am eligible to apply under the SOL code for Internal auditor (since I am not presently working under this profile, though have an experience of more than 3 years under this profile). I have been advised by one of the agents for applying under the code of Internal auditor. 

Also advice whether my non audit experience in Banking will be considered for granting points for work experience, or I will be able to get only 5 points if I apply under Internal Auditor profile. 

I am a B.Com graduate.

My points tally is - Education 15, Age 25, Ielts 7 Band - 10, Professional Experience 5, state sponsorship 5. 

Reagrds


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

NMCHD said:


> Hi I am from India and have worked as an Internal Auditor with a Bank for 3 years and 3 months. I have an overall banking experience of 12 years. I left the profile of an internal auditor in Jun'13 (almost 9 months back). My question is whether I am eligible to apply under the SOL code for Internal auditor (since I am not presently working under this profile, though have an experience of more than 3 years under this profile). I have been advised by one of the agents for applying under the code of Internal auditor. Also advice whether my non audit experience in Banking will be considered for granting points for work experience, or I will be able to get only 5 points if I apply under Internal Auditor profile. I am a B.Com graduate. My points tally is - Education 15, Age 25, Ielts 7 Band - 10, Professional Experience 5, state sponsorship 5. Reagrds


hi i believe you can claim an overall exp of 3 yrs and 3 months. continuing in the same profession is not mandatory. 

your non-auditing exp wont count for the job category. so while submitting the EOI, you have to put the end date as the date on which you ceased to be an internal auditor. All the best...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Ben..I have been following you posts on this forum and seems that you have quite a good knowledge on this subject...am initiating the process for PR and looking forward to your guidance in future as well. 

Also advice me whether not being in the profile of Internal auditor presently would have any negative impact on the prospects for state nomination, or they are Ok with a positive skill assessment.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

NMCHD said:


> Thanks Ben..I have been following you posts on this forum and seems that you have quite a good knowledge on this subject...am initiating the process for PR and looking forward to your guidance in future as well. Also advice me whether not being in the profile of Internal auditor presently would have any negative impact on the prospects for state nomination, or they are Ok with a positive skill assessment.



Anytime NMCHD. All the best to you. I haven't researched much on state nomination. But I don't think not continuing in the profession will have a egative impact. Pls check with seniors and mods here as well. 

I believe you will be going for ACT. My request is, if possible, try for 60 points without state nomination since ACT gives pref for citizens as most jobs are in govt sector. This is wht I have read in this forum.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

ben roberto said:


> Anytime NMCHD. All the best to you. I haven't researched much on state nomination. But I don't think not continuing in the profession will have a egative impact. Pls check with seniors and mods here as well. I believe you will be going for ACT. My request is, if possible, try for 60 points without state nomination since ACT gives pref for citizens as most jobs are in govt sector. This is wht I have read in this forum. Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


ACT gives preference means most openings in ACT...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Ben..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Hey Ben...hw u doing? Need a small clarification..as mentioned above I am a Bcom with 3 plus years of internal audit experience with a bank. Will Bcom be considered as relevant education for Internal audit?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Nandkumar said:


> I am Nandkumar from Kuwait and i have just send my application for Vetassess for Internal Auditor Job Code. I have done my Bachelor in Commerce in Accounting & Auditing and also my MBA in Finance. I currently work with Protiviti, a leading Internal Audit firm in Kuwait as Senior Consultant in their Internal Audit Service team for last 3 years.
> 
> Will my bachelors be sufficient for the job code or is it necessary to have qualification like Chartered Accountant or CPA?


Hi Nandkumar...what was the result of your Vetassess assesment


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> ACT gives preference means most openings in ACT...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hey Ben...how u doing? Need a small clarification..as mentioned above I am a Bcom with 3 plus years of internal audit experience with a bank. Will Bcom be considered as relevant education for Internal audit. 
Vetassess site says that 5 years of relevant experience may substitute for formal qualification...Confused....Please reply soon.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Mihir Bijur said:


> Yeah even I want to know if being a CA is mandatory or not. Can I apply with just a Master's degree in Accounting field?


Hi Mihir...just wanted to know whether you have applied for a skill assessment with Vetassess and if yes what has been the outcome.

I am also a BCom with 3 years 3 months experience in Internal audit (Bank) and an overall 12 years experience in Banking. I am planning to go in for a skill assessment for Internal audit but am doubtful, whether Bcom will be considered as a relevant education for Internal audit by Vetassess.


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

NMCHD said:


> Hey Ben...how u doing? Need a small clarification..as mentioned above I am a Bcom with 3 plus years of internal audit experience with a bank. Will Bcom be considered as relevant education for Internal audit. Vetassess site says that 5 years of relevant experience may substitute for formal qualification...Confused....Please reply soon.


Hi,

I remember reading in this forum on guys with Bcom graduates getting positive assessment. You are also having 3 years of IA exp. so I think you may get a positive assessment. Pls research on this forum searching for internal auditor.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

b,com is perfect for internal auditor


----------



## dd17 (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi.. I am in the process of my PR application under 189, filed EOI on 8th Aug'14 by cliaming 60 points

1) Age - 30 points
2) Skill Assessment - Internal Auditor (Vetassess, Result Positive) - 15 Points
3) Completed IELTS with overall 7.5 Band (scored perfect 7 in all) - 10 Points
4) Posess 3 yrs of relevant work exp - 5 points

However, I have few concerns regarding pts claimed for work ex
Worked in 3 different Cos
07/11 to 09/11 - 1st employment
09/11 to 11/12 - 2nd employment
11/12 till date - 3 rd employment

Vetassess Outcome letter states - *EMPLOYMENT ASSESSED, ASSISTANT MANAGER 09/2011 TO 11/2012 MEEETS THE MINIMUM REQUIREMENT FOR THIS OCCUPATION*
*
Does that mean i am not entitled to claim points for my 1st and 3rd employment ??*


----------



## Raviteja9189 (Aug 19, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hey Ben...hw u doing? Need a small clarification..as mentioned above I am a Bcom with 3 plus years of internal audit experience with a bank. Will Bcom be considered as relevant education for Internal audit?


Hi 

is your assessment got completed ?

What is the result of assessment,could you please guide me as well ?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Raviteja9189 said:


> Hi
> 
> is your assessment got completed ?
> 
> What is the result of assessment,could you please guide me as well ?


Hi ravi

I am awaiting vetassess outcome. Its almost 3 months now. Should be out soon.


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Raviteja9189 said:


> Hi
> 
> is your assessment got completed ?
> 
> What is the result of assessment,could you please guide me as well ?


What is ur background


----------



## Raviteja9189 (Aug 19, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> What is ur background


Hi,

Thanks for the speedy reply..

I'm a graduate(B.com) from Acharya nagarjuna university year 2009 pass out.

Working in Audit firm since then. So, I thought of going for internal audit assessment.

Thanks
Ravi


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Raviteja9189 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the speedy reply..
> 
> ...


I think u can go in for an assessment, since B Com is relevant degree and u have audit experience as well. However, please check the duties being performed by you against job description for Internal auditor. I believe if u are working with an audit firm, then u may be eligible for external auditor, however I am not sure whether Bcom is a relevant degree in case of external auditor, since I have not researched on external auditor.


----------



## Raviteja9189 (Aug 19, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> I think u can go in for an assessment, since B Com is relevant degree and u have audit experience as well. However, please check the duties being performed by you against job description for Internal auditor. I believe if u are working with an audit firm, then u may be eligible for external auditor, however I am not sure whether Bcom is a relevant degree in case of external auditor, since I have not researched on external auditor.


Yeah .

It is not working that way . because external auditor needs Academic IELTS 7 in all .

That is really looks complicated.

Thanks


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Raviteja9189 said:


> Yeah .
> 
> It is not working that way . because external auditor needs Academic IELTS 7 in all .
> 
> ...


I dont think u would require ielts academic score ..since for pr cases ielts general module is only required


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi, I am having 1.5 years of Hardcore internal audit (risk based process/operations audits) experience with a leading firm in India.

I am B.Com. Graduate from University of Mumbai (2007)

I have also passed the CA PCC (CA Inter) exams of ICAI but unfortunately I’ve not been able to clear my CA Finals.

I’ve had 3 years of experience in Internal Audit during my CA Articleship (CA Internship) also.

I want to migrate to Australia.

My Doubts are:
1. Will Internal Audit during my CA Articleship be considered as work experience?
2. Do I need a CIA certification from IIA (assuming I do no clear my CA Finals…)

Please, Please, Please Advice.
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

seriously... nobody can revert..


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Sanjeet24 said:


> Hi, I am having 1.5 years of Hardcore internal audit (risk based process/operations audits) experience with a leading firm in India.
> 
> I am B.Com. Graduate from University of Mumbai (2007)
> 
> ...


Hi Sanjeet

Only post qualification experience is considered, however BCom is also considered as relevant experience for Internal Audit by Vetassess.

You do not have to be necessarily a CA or CIA for positive assessment.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Just saw the Queensland SOL for Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa. 

It says that 2 things:

1. Two years post qualification experience . (Now what is Qualification??? )

2. Internal Auditors must be Registered Company Auditors. (What Registration???)


REALLY REALLY CONFUSED...

ANYBODY...


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India and have worked as an Internal Auditor with a Bank for 3 years and 3 months. I have an overall banking experience of 12 years. I left the profile of an internal auditor in Jun'13 (almost 9 months back). My question is whether I am eligible to apply under the SOL code for Internal auditor (since I am not presently working under this profile, though have an experience of more than 3 years under this profile). I have been advised by one of the agents for applying under the code of Internal auditor.
> 
> ...


Which State are you applying for Sponsorship?


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Sanjeet24 said:


> Which State are you applying for Sponsorship?


I m planning to apply for NSW in Feb 15, however looking at the outcome of NSW's Oct intake i m also considering other options like 489 visa


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

NMCHD said:


> I m planning to apply for NSW in Feb 15, however looking at the outcome of NSW's Oct intake i m also considering other options like 489 visa


How many years experiance do you need to apply for NSW SS (190).? :confused2:

For QLD SS (190) it is only 2 years experiance. :second:


----------



## NMCHD (Mar 30, 2014)

Sanjeet24 said:


> How many years experiance do you need to apply for NSW SS (190).? :confused2:
> 
> For QLD SS (190) it is only 2 years experiance. :second:


I guess there's no such requirement for NSW, however u will not get any points for any exp less than than 3 yrs.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Sanjeet24 said:


> Just saw the Queensland SOL for Skilled Nominated Subclass 190 visa.
> 
> It says that 2 things:
> 
> ...


Please somebody answer this question, it is also important for me to know, cause I am in the same doubt! Registered company auditors only????


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

this is wht i think..

1. Two years post qualification experience . (Now what is Qualification??? )

- Two years experience after attaining the qualification, on the basis of which you are applying.. For eg if you are a CA/CPA, you should have 2 years exp after becoming a CA/CPA..

2. Internal Auditors must be Registered Company Auditors. (What Registration???)

You should be authorized to act as company auditors in the country in which you attained this qualification.. for eg normally CAs/CPAs are normally authorized to audit companies on attaining the qualification in respective countries...


----------



## ben roberto (Nov 14, 2012)

Pls ask experts nd research more before conclusion.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

the vetassesse website states some thing about "Statutory Declaration" as a substitute for Detailed letter of service. I just wanted to know what would constitute as a "Statutory Declaration" as i have 'plain vanilla' letter of service.


----------



## sashafroze (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello Ben,

I have been intending to apply as an Internal Auditor though my Job title says 'Financial Control Officer', my duties are more of an Internal Auditor nature. As per my agent, I cleared IELTS before assessment from VETASSESS I have a few queries.

1. Does Job title matters or the job duties will be enough for VETASSESS?
2. My agent now says that VETASSESS assessment criteria has changed in the last 2 months. I haven't had the chance to talk to him in detail about those changes and want somebody here to confirm if there have been any significant changes in VETASSESS assessment.

Much Obliged.


----------



## icewarp (Jul 15, 2014)

Internal Auditors must be Registered Company Auditors. (What Registration???)


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

icewarp said:


> Internal Auditors must be Registered Company Auditors. (What Registration???)


The auditor must be eligible to conduct statutory audits of companies, and must be registered with ASX.


----------



## Sohnay_Shah_Khan (Mar 12, 2015)

NMCHD said:


> I guess there's no such requirement for NSW, however u will not get any points for any exp less than than 3 yrs.


Hello Sir,

Could you please guide me for vetassess assessment as I will share my Job Description.

Could you please share your job descriptions which you send to vetassess for assessment?

Regards


----------



## HARRY AHIR (Jan 19, 2012)

*Harry Ahir*

I have hereby submitted my application to Vetassess Advisory for Internal Auditor on 13/05/2015. Lets see what is the result. I am B.Com with past 8 years of experience.
I also have specialisation subject in B. Com as Advance Accounting & Auditing. 
Lets hope for the best.


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

*IA vs EA*

For 189 visa

Q1. Does anyone know external auditor VS internal auditor, which has bigger chance?

I have a difficulty to choose.

I have 4 years of External Auditor experience,

then i change to bank IA (current job), like working for 3 years (soon).

so neither EA nor IA give me 5 years exp. (which add 5 more points). 

any people have similar dilemma or any advice?

please help***

Q2. I can't mix this two roles' experience and saying that I have 7 years, right?


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

nttra1 said:


> Hi,
> I intend to apply for the skill assessment of “Internal Audit” with VETASSESS with regards to Australia migration. In addition to qualification, VETASSESS requires at least 1 year working experience as internal audit or equivalent. I have worked at PwC in the team Due Diligence (or Deal Delivering Value) of M&A Advisory over 1 year. Not sure if this experience can be considered as internal audit.
> 
> Does anyone have (or know someone having) similar background, e.g. Big 4 Advisory, and have applied for internal audit assessment. Can you share your story (or the story you know)? :confused2::noidea:
> ...


i suggest you read the definition of internal auditor on the official immigration website.


----------



## yik05 (May 8, 2015)

nttra1 said:


> Hi,
> I intend to apply for the skill assessment of “Internal Audit” with VETASSESS with regards to Australia migration. In addition to qualification, VETASSESS requires at least 1 year working experience as internal audit or equivalent. I have worked at PwC in the team Due Diligence (or Deal Delivering Value) of M&A Advisory over 1 year. Not sure if this experience can be considered as internal audit.
> 
> Does anyone have (or know someone having) similar background, e.g. Big 4 Advisory, and have applied for internal audit assessment. Can you share your story (or the story you know)? :confused2::noidea:
> ...


i guess your case is more related to External Auditor, you probably check the immigration website for description.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

Guys, a real sad news: 
Occupation ceilings for the 2015-16 programme year for group 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers has been reached. 
No new inviattions or visas will be issued for internal auditors.


----------



## nitinmoudgil (May 21, 2014)

Sanjeet24 said:


> Guys, a real sad news:
> Occupation ceilings for the 2015-16 programme year for group 2212	Auditors, Company Secretaries and Corporate Treasurers has been reached.
> No new inviattions or visas will be issued for internal auditors.


wow... really ??? i never knew this code is so in demand...


----------



## sandy4ever (Oct 21, 2015)

Hello Friends,

I completed MBA (HR) in April 2010 and have worked in profile very similar to the one listed by VETASSESS for Internal Auditor for 5 years post MBA.
1. None of the designations relate to auditor though the roles are much closer to internal auditor. If I provide required service letters and affidavits or statuary declarations that describe my job roles and responsibilities, I hope designation wouldn't be a concern. Please clarify.

2.I would like to know if my MBA would be considered as related qualification by VETASSESS. Following is the qualification required by VETASSESS as per the documentation for Internal Auditor.

AQF Bachelor or higher*
Applicants must hold a highly relevant qualification.
Highly relevant fields of study include:
 Accounting
 Applied Corporate Governance
 Commerce / Business
The courses should cover the key areas of Risk Analysis, Business Law, Organisational Methods and Structures, Business Management, Business Process and Systems.

I studied the below listed papers:
Organizational Development and Change
Human Resource Accounting
Compensation Management
Human Resource Information System
Global HR Practices
Human Resource Development
Performance Management
HRM in Knowledge Based Organization
Management process and Behavior
Business Environment and Law
Research Methodology
Marketing Management
Human Resource Management
Strategic Management
Industrial Relations Management
Employee Legislation
Managerial Economics
Accounting for Managers
Financial Management
Quantitative Techniques for Managers

Will my MBA get recognized as required qualification as mentioned by VETASSESS? Please advice.

Many thanks in advance for your time.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi!

I got positive assessment from vetaasess on 14 July 2015. my experience positive assessed by vetassess is 2.4 years (though they deducted 1 year - post qualification as a qualifying period.)

My current employer experience is assessed positive by them so after 6 months from current employer i will have 3 years of experience and i would be able to apply under 190 from January 2016. 

meanwhile i have applied for state sponsorship of NSW but now the ceiling is closed for internal auditor.


can any one pls tell me answer of two questions

1) my chances of of getting visa under 190 with 60 points for internal audit, once ceiling is open.

2) what will be chances of state sponsorship visa with 65 points from Jan 2016. when my experience would be of 3 years.

pls reply


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello Umair

In filling of EOI , which option we have to select in Education.

Australian Study Requirements

Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test?

We have to select YES or NO ??








umair shahid said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got positive assessment from vetaasess on 14 July 2015. my experience positive assessed by vetassess is 2.4 years (though they deducted 1 year - post qualification as a qualifying period.)
> 
> ...


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Wth 60 Points chances are less, as I am waiting for Invitation from 24 July 15 , but yet not received any response.

How do you come to know that VETASSES has count your experience as 2.4 years?? Please let me know also as I have claimed my all experience in EOI.




umair shahid said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got positive assessment from vetaasess on 14 July 2015. my experience positive assessed by vetassess is 2.4 years (though they deducted 1 year - post qualification as a qualifying period.)
> 
> ...


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Employment Assessed: Internal Auditor (11/2009 to 11/2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date of applying for this Skills Assessment.




Please advise on the basis of above assessment should i claim for 3 years of experience or 5 years of experience for immigration purpose?




nomy4u said:


> Wth 60 Points chances are less, as I am waiting for Invitation from 24 July 15 , but yet not received any response.
> 
> How do you come to know that VETASSES has count your experience as 2.4 years?? Please let me know also as I have claimed my all experience in EOI.


----------



## Sanjeet24 (Oct 27, 2014)

umair shahid said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got positive assessment from vetaasess on 14 July 2015. my experience positive assessed by vetassess is 2.4 years (though they deducted 1 year - post qualification as a qualifying period.)
> 
> ...


can you please explain "though they deducted 1 year - post qualification as a qualifying period" . 

This is news to me . I have never heard of such rule before. 

Thanks.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

yes they deducted one year as a qualifying period. - do u know what is qualifyng period? can you please explain to me?

Thanks


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

[email protected] did u get the vetassess assessment this year? and did they deduct one year as a qualifying experience from you total experience as well?. I mean my one year is wasted as they have deducted it from my total experience as a qualifying experience. i dont know what is qualifying experience. do u have any idea?

In my outcome letter that have mentioned that "year assessed positive are 2.4? did nt it mention on ur assessment letter?

have u applied for 189 only? or u have applied for 190 as well?

its a real sad and demoralizing news for me that u did nt get invitation with 60 points even though ceiling were opened when u applied on 24 July 2015.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

[email protected] did u get the vetassess assessment this year? and did they deduct one year as a qualifying experience from you total experience as well?. I mean my one year is wasted as they have deducted it from my total experience as a qualifying experience. i dont know what is qualifying experience. do u have any idea?

In my outcome letter that have mentioned that "year assessed positive are 2.4? did nt it mention on ur assessment letter?

have u applied for 189 only? or u have applied for 190 as well?

its a real sad and demoralizing news for me that u did nt get invitation with 60 points even though ceiling were opened when u applied on 24 July 2015.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

@nomy4u
have u also applied with 60 points.? can you pls give breakup of ur 60 points? does 60 point include 5 points of state sponsorship or is it without this??

and pls do mention the date of ur assessment as vetassess says that they have started deducting 1 year from from 2015.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Umair 

Yes I got my positive outcome in Feb 2015 from Vetassess, they have not mentioned my years of experience.
I am working for organization from 10-2009 till date.
They have mentioned in outcome as,
Employment Assessed : Internal Auditor (11-2009 to 11-2015)
Based on the evidence provided, more than 3 yrs of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and completed an appropriate skill level in the 5 years before the date of applying for skill assessment.

My points are (55+5SS)

What they have written in your employment assessment?




umair shahid said:


> @nomy4u
> have u also applied with 60 points.? can you pls give breakup of ur 60 points? does 60 point include 5 points of state sponsorship or is it without this??
> 
> and pls do mention the date of ur assessment as vetassess says that they have started deducting 1 year from from 2015.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

@Umair Shahid

Can you share me what they have mentioned in your Employment Assessment?

Also tell me your actual employment starting date.


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

[email protected]
my date of assessment is 10 July 2015.
my points break up is (55+5 ss) but from jan my three year of experience will be completed. so my point excluding SS would be 60.

SO can u pls confirm that ur points are 55 without State Sponsorship?? and secondly u have applied for 190?

and pls tell me how do u know that Vetassess has started dedcuting 1 years from 2015? is it written somewhere?? and if that is case y they did not deduct 1 year from your assessment as well. as ur assessment was also in 2015?


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

What they hav mentioned in ur outcome tht u come to know they hav deducted 1yr from ur experience?

What experience they hav mentioned in ur skill assessed?
What is ur actual experience dates?

I sybmitted my case in 2014 for vetassses... i also hav not read anywhere about one year deduction policy.

Has they clearly mentioned u hav 2.4 yrs expr??

Next yr again u hav to reassess vetassess for higher expr outcome


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

My points without Ss is 55 points... as i have 0 points in ielts my bands r 6.5

Its looking very tough with 55points as they r currently giving invitations to 60 pointers without ss points


----------



## navdeephanspal (Nov 8, 2015)

nitinmoudgil said:


> b,com is perfect for internal auditor





hey , 
i have b.com degree ...experience of more than 5 yrs ...in firm as internal audit 
can my degree and experience get positive assessment ....i heard from some 
people that b.com is not eligible for any assessment ...plzzz help me in this


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Commerce degree is highly relevant for internal auditor ... already mentioned on vetassess website.


----------



## boo2013 (Sep 8, 2014)

ben roberto said:


> this is wht i think..
> 
> 1. Two years post qualification experience . (Now what is Qualification??? )
> 
> ...



1, Post qualfication experience is that only the job u did after u graduated is counted
2. No you dont have to register 
3. The deduct experience year when you claim your points for experience. For example: u have 4 years experiene. The only 3 years are counted in claiming experience point. Ifyou have 3 yrs experiences, then u cannot claim 5 point for employment. As they deduct 1 year from the requirement for vetassess skll assessment


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

@nomy4u
yes they have clearly mentioned in my outcome letter that my no. of year assessed positive is 2.4 years and they have deducted one year as a qualifying period,

please let me know that how do u have an idear that they are currently giving visas to 60 points (withput SS) holder.

as my points would be 60 in jan 2016 without SS but ceiling is closed till July 2016.

do u know any one who was given visa with 60 points without SS in 2015-16.??

very sorry for late reply.


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Can u share with me the lines of skilled assessed? As in my outcome they have not clearly mentioned the experience.

Secondly 60 pointers r receiving invitation on statesponsor visa190


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anybody help on this:

The data on skill select occupation ceiling page show that Auditor have reached the occupation ceiling limit of 1000. Does it mean that there will be no invite for Internal Auditors?

Thanks


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Now u have to wait for 2016-2017 program or go for visa190


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

nomy4u said:


> Now u have to wait for 2016-2017 program or go for visa190


Thanks , But when does 2016-2017 program starts?


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

New program will strt on July 2016-2017


----------



## monajit (Jul 11, 2015)

nomy4u said:


> Umair
> 
> Yes I got my positive outcome in Feb 2015 from Vetassess, they have not mentioned my years of experience.
> I am working for organization from 10-2009 till date.
> ...


Did you have mentioned same job responsibilities on resume for10-2009 to till date?
I got one promotion with same job responsibilities from 2008 to till date.what should i do in case of resume and vetassess Online registration?


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Monajit
I have mentioned same postion till to date as Internal Auditor.. u can use ur current position no issue on that. They only assessed job description


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anyone help on What are the documents demanded by Vetassess in detail?


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

sam001 said:


> Can anyone help on What are the documents demanded by Vetassess in detail?


No offense but did you try to find it in these threads.
Good luck


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

nomy4u

following are the exact words in my outcome letter.

The employment was use to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation.


are u aware that under 189 visa issued during the year, what were the point claimed by the applicants as ..were the 60 or 65 for internal auditor?


and as u said that people are recieving invitations with 60 points +SS. so which state they are recieving from? as currently only NSW is sending invitations to internal auditor and i have heard that they are sending invitations to 70 points bolders?


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

nomy4u

following are the exact words in my outcome letter.

The employment was use to calculate the qualifying period required to meet the skill level the nominated or closely related ANZSCO occupation.


are u aware that under 189 visa issued during the year, what were the point claimed by the applicants as ..were the 60 or 65 for internal auditor?


and as u said that people are recieving invitations with 60 points +SS. so which state they are recieving from? as currently only NSW is sending invitations to internal auditor and i have heard that they are sending invitations to 70 points bolders?


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

NMCHD said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from India and have worked as an Internal Auditor with a Bank for 3 years and 3 months. I have an overall banking experience of 12 years. I left the profile of an internal auditor in Jun'13 (almost 9 months back). My question is whether I am eligible to apply under the SOL code for Internal auditor (since I am not presently working under this profile, though have an experience of more than 3 years under this profile). I have been advised by one of the agents for applying under the code of Internal auditor.
> 
> ...


Sir I to have 4 years of experience as auditor in bank and my qualification is B.com(3years) too...& 3 years experience before degree as accountant. 

Plz guide if this enough for assessment.


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

umair shahid said:


> Hi!
> 
> I got positive assessment from vetaasess on 14 July 2015. my experience positive assessed by vetassess is 2.4 years (though they deducted 1 year - post qualification as a qualifying period.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

Sowhard said:


> umair shahid said:
> 
> 
> > Hi!
> ...


----------



## Moona09 (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I have been working as an internal auditor since 5 years but my post MBA experience is 3 years. I applied for vetasses qualification assessment after 1 year of completing my MBA (I wasn't planning to claim points for experience just needed the qualification assessment) and my outcome was negative. 

Reason: The name of my department was changed to Compliance deptt. due to downsizing & we had to work both as auditor & compliance officers as well (yes this happens when you don't want to hire staff). Therefore Vetassess said I am not as "independent" which an auditor should be.

Now, for the past 1 year I have been working as an "independent" internal auditor in a another company. My question is: on the basis of my current job if I get a +ve assessment from vetasses, can I claim 5 points for experience ? as my overall experience is 3 years post qualification.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Irfan Bhatti (Nov 5, 2015)

Moona09 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been working as an internal auditor since 5 years but my post MBA experience is 3 years. I applied for vetasses qualification assessment after 1 year of completing my MBA (I wasn't planning to claim points for experience just needed the qualification assessment) and my outcome was negative.
> 
> ...




Yes you can but when you send your experience for reassessment remember you must send them some previous experience like total of 5 to 6 years as they always deduct 2 to 3 years as a lower level training period, so to get your 3 years valid send them maximum experience with supporting and give them enough room to play...

regards,
Irfan


----------



## nomy4u (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you please confirm me that what date they have mentioned in your skill Assessment ? and what is your original date of experience.?

Because in my outcome they have mentioned 

Skill assessed (1-11-2009 to 1-11-2014)
Based on the evidence provided, more than three years of employment is assessed as highly relevant to the nominated occupation and complete at an appropriate skill level in the five years before the date applying.

Can you tell me how much year of experience they have counted?


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi,

the exact wording is as follows:

the following claims of skilled assessment made by the applicant are assessed as employment of atleast 20 hours per week which is at an appropriate skill level and closely realted to nominated occupation of internal auditor

1. from 12/2012 to 01/2013, Accounts and Audit Executive, Javaid Jalal Amjad and company chartered accountant
2. From 02/2013 to 03/2013 Supervisory Senior . KPMG
3. From 04/2013 to 11/2014 Audit Executive, Nishat Chunian Limited
4. from 12/2014 to 07/2015 Assistant Manager - INternal Audit

Date deemeed skill for points test advice 12/2012
Number of years assessed positively : 2.4

can you pls provide me the details of ur visa application. that is
at which stage u are at currently
have you got invitation?
which date u applied for invitation?
and at which date u got?
have u applied for invitation with "any state" or with specific state?
how many EOI u have lodged??


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

Irfan Bhatti said:


> Sowhard said:
> 
> 
> > Have you completed your Masters or your assessment is based on B.com?
> ...


----------



## shanioz (Jan 23, 2016)

*BCS Degree with Internal Auditor experience*

I have 7 years of experience as Internal Auditor but my qualification is 3 Years BCS & 1 year MCS. Can you guide me how should I proceed? Can you tell me how should I proceed?


----------



## bilalp (Apr 25, 2015)

please can any one help with the right jd or expreince letter


----------



## bilalp (Apr 25, 2015)

a fas reply would be highly appreicted


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

Can anybody help on this?

There is no invitation for Subclass 190 on skill select link from a long period of time.

What is the reason?

Also that NSW has stopped inviting the Internal Auditors.

When it will start again?

What are chances of removal of Internal Auditor Category from NSW SOl?(when does the NSW SOL Change)


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

@SAM, i got invitation from NSW on 29-jan -2016

with 60+5 points for internal auditor


----------



## sam001 (Jun 27, 2013)

umair shahid said:


> @SAM, i got invitation from NSW on 29-jan -2016
> 
> with 60+5 points for internal auditor



You got 190 or 489 invite?


----------



## umair shahid (Nov 13, 2015)

190


----------



## Sent3006 (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi Mates

As a main applicant i have got 55 points.
To get 60 points, i want to apply possitive skill assessment for my spouse as a Internal Auditor by VETASSESS.
She has completed B.COM (3 years - full time) and MBA (Banking) (1 year - part time) and worked as an internal auditor for 13 months.

1) Can she get positive skill assessment from VETASSESS as a internal auditor to gain 5 points?
If so, 2) how long it will take to get assessed?
3) How much does it cost?
4) What are the documents to submit for the VETASSESS assessment?
5) I checked online and it says, VETASSESS doesn't require IELTS score for its assessment. Is that true?

Please assist me on this matters.


----------



## caashishsachdeva (Sep 2, 2016)

HI Experts,
I am Ashish, Indian CA. Working in KPMG Global doing auditing for Australia KPMG. Have total exp of around 3+ yrs. Nt sure in which category to apply. Internal or External. Please Help. and can i get State sponsorship ? Also not done with IELTS or PTE as i am confused which one to give.

Please Help.


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

Sent3006 said:


> Hi Mates
> 
> As a main applicant i have got 55 points.
> To get 60 points, i want to apply possitive skill assessment for my spouse as a Internal Auditor by VETASSESS.
> ...


Hi,

Yes she has a fair chance to get positive assessment.
It takes approx 2 months for assessment after you submit complete set of documents.
It cost around AUD810.
The list of documents is mentioned on their website. Briefly they require your passportsize photo, passport, all marksheets, certificates, degrees, experience certificate, payslips, ITRs.
Yes they will not ask for IELTS scorecard but for 5 points of spouse, she has to appear and score atleast 6 in each band.

All the best


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

caashishsachdeva said:


> HI Experts,
> I am Ashish, Indian CA. Working in KPMG Global doing auditing for Australia KPMG. Have total exp of around 3+ yrs. Nt sure in which category to apply. Internal or External. Please Help. and can i get State sponsorship ? Also not done with IELTS or PTE as i am confused which one to give.
> 
> Please Help.


Hi Ashish,

If u have exp in internal auditing, then go for internal auditing else external. Comparing the two, go for PTE.


----------



## Sent3006 (Aug 23, 2016)

abhishektandon said:


> Sent3006 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mates
> ...


Thank you so much for ur promt reply. It helped me alot to understand the process. 
Between, is it necessary to have 3 years experience? Because my immigration agent told me so.
She got experience as an Internal Auditor from 02.05.2013-28.02.2014 (10 months), as an accounts and admin executive from 22.05.2014-31.03.2015 (10 months) and as an internal Auditor from 04.05.2015-31.07.2015 (3 months).
In total she got 13 months experience as an internal auditor and 10 as accounts and admin executive.
Can we get possitive assessment in her case??
Please assist.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

abhishektandon said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes she has a fair chance to get positive assessment.
> It takes approx 2 months for assessment after you submit complete set of documents.
> ...



no ielts is not independent of vetassess. I did my assessment for internal audit in dec 2015 and I submitted my ielts score card as 1 of the supporting docs. I don't think PTE A is an option either.

don't forget to provide tax details and salary slips. I suppose you are in Singapore. drop me a pm if you need help closer to your location.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Sent3006 said:


> Thank you so much for ur promt reply. It helped me alot to understand the process.
> Between, is it necessary to have 3 years experience? Because my immigration agent told me so.
> She got experience as an Internal Auditor from 02.05.2013-28.02.2014 (10 months), as an accounts and admin executive from 22.05.2014-31.03.2015 (10 months) and as an internal Auditor from 04.05.2015-31.07.2015 (3 months).
> In total she got 13 months experience as an internal auditor and 10 as accounts and admin executive.
> ...


I will help as much as Im aware.
the years of experience is in the band of the scores for the point test ( this is independent of vetassess).
vetassess is just an assessing body. I.e you claim that you have 6 years of internal audit experience. Vetassess will require your supporting documents to verify against your claim and give a conclusion. You will then pass the report to EOI.

vetassess is an independent assessing body. just imagine yourself being audited. 
account admin executive is hardly an internal auditor, so you gotta minus 10months.

I even gotten the first 2 years of employment in the big 4 as NIL score by vetassess even though I provided supporting documents that I was doing IT controls assurance testing for external audit. :confused2:


----------



## caashishsachdeva (Sep 2, 2016)

abhishektandon said:


> Hi Ashish,
> 
> If u have exp in internal auditing, then go for internal auditing else external. Comparing the two, go for PTE.


Thanks Abhishek


----------



## caashishsachdeva (Sep 2, 2016)

*Skill Assessment*

Hi Experts,

As i have more experience in External audit, have to get my skills assessed for the same from ICAA/CPA. 
1. May i know for which institute should i go ?
2. Regarding my experience what documents i have to submit ? 
3. And i have experience letter but that does not states my Roles & responsibilities, should i have to get it by anyhow ? or only exp letter will suffice ?
4. As i was also employed in a medium CA firm for mere 3 months and BIG 10 firm for 7.5 months. Will they consider that experience ?
5. Also the medium CA firm does not gave me any Salary slips and didn't deducted TDS.
So what documents can cover the same ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

caashishsachdeva said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> As i have more experience in External audit, have to get my skills assessed for the same from ICAA/CPA.
> 1. May i know for which institute should i go ?
> ...


1. assessment for auditor is done by vetassess
2. cv, employment records and attestation from hr or reporting manager
3. you should get #3 ,and attached a official copy of the r&r from hr for assessment
4. i think the assessment do not focus much on the firms u work for but the relevant experience, however if u work for the big4, the evidence is more credible and provides more assurance
5. whats tds ? do u have income tax records ?

hope it helps


----------



## 1168298 (Mar 25, 2016)

A friend of mine has the following profile:
Bachelor of science in Business administration
Master in Finance (Financial risk management)
worked in credit department of a bank for three years.

Do you think he can apply for assessment as internal auditor?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

whitelight said:


> A friend of mine has the following profile:
> Bachelor of science in Business administration
> Master in Finance (Financial risk management)
> worked in credit department of a bank for three years.
> ...


No 
Risk management in a bank is the 2nd line of defense while internal audit is the 3rd, though it is independent but reporting line is CRO , not head of audit .


----------



## vicky-OZ (Oct 23, 2016)

Hello Seniors

Kindly guide me if the following format & JD is acceptable to vetassess for Internal Audit Experience; 


1st November, 2012.
To Whom It May Concern
It is to certify that Mr. Vicky was employed with us from February 2000 till October 2016 as a Finance Controller, he was reporting to our Board Of Directors. He was working full time from 8:30AM till 4:30PM (Monday-Friday).

His main duties were;
	Submit to the Board an evaluation of Financial Statements, Financial and Operational Performance.
	Review the Compliance with Local Laws and Group Policies.
	Evaluate the Financial Risks and Controls.
	Assess the accuracy of Financial Information being provided to the Board and External Audit. 
	Attend the Quarterly Board Meetings. 
	Ad-hoc assignments of Financial Investigations assigned by the Board. 


We wish him every success in his career.

On Behalf of 
XYZ Co LTd


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> 1. assessment for auditor is done by vetassess
> 2. cv, employment records and attestation from hr or reporting manager
> 3. you should get #3 ,and attached a official copy of the r&r from hr for assessment
> 4. i think the assessment do not focus much on the firms u work for but the relevant experience, however if u work for the big4, the evidence is more credible and provides more assurance
> ...


Vetassess prefers reknowned companies or firms, and even if your firm did not deducted tax, you must be filing your ITR. Submit those ITRs.


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

vicky-OZ said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> Kindly guide me if the following format & JD is acceptable to vetassess for Internal Audit Experience;
> 
> ...


Hi Vicky,

Format is fine but do mention the contact details of your supervisor. Also for JD refer to vetassess website, I guess the stated JD will not work for Internal Auditor


----------



## vicky-OZ (Oct 23, 2016)

abhishektandon said:


> Hi Vicky,
> 
> Format is fine but do mention the contact details of your supervisor. Also for JD refer to vetassess website, I guess the stated JD will not work for Internal Auditor


Thanks Abishek

But kindly highlight which duties are not falling under the definition of I.A as per Vetassess policies? 
I tried to select the max possible duties from that defn which I actually used to perform here.

Waiting for your further valuable guidance...


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

vicky-OZ said:


> Hello Seniors
> 
> Kindly guide me if the following format & JD is acceptable to vetassess for Internal Audit Experience;
> 
> ...




Looks like duties of an internal auditor . Good luck


----------



## vicky-OZ (Oct 23, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> Looks like duties of an internal auditor . Good luck


Dear Rick

Thanx 4 Res.

Do DIAC/any authority verifies the Exp certificates? Since I left my previous 2 employees long back, now if anyone calls HR they wont remember/know me. 

2ndly my profession & scores almost alike u, should i submit 3 diff EOI for 189,190,489 ike u have mentioned?


----------



## vicky-OZ (Oct 23, 2016)

vicky-OZ said:


> Dear Rick
> 
> Thanx 4 Res.
> 
> ...


Dear Seniors, awaiting your kind Res.


----------



## vicky-OZ (Oct 23, 2016)

Dear Seniors

I have another query, for Int Auditors' skill assessment at vetassess, do I need PTE Gen & Acad, in my city just Academic is available? Is Acad is harder than Gen? 

Waiting...:clock:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

vicky-OZ said:


> Dear Rick
> 
> Thanx 4 Res.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if diac does that as I haven't reach that stage yet but I'm not surprised if they do , like an auditor they would need supporting documentation to reach a reasonable conclusion. Imagine yourself as a auditee and you need to prove what you claim you are .

1 EOI with three options as such


----------



## abhishektandon (Jul 29, 2016)

vicky-OZ said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> I have another query, for Int Auditors' skill assessment at vetassess, do I need PTE Gen & Acad, in my city just Academic is available? Is Acad is harder than Gen?
> 
> Waiting...:clock:


PTE is academic. Good Luck


----------



## jaiz (Nov 17, 2016)

*Hi*



ss_shrivastav said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need some guidance around the occupation code Internal auditor on the SOL. My role very closely matches to the description of an internal auditor, but neither my designation says so nor i am in auditing department. My role involves regular auditing of key IT systems in the organization. Am i eligible to apply for this occupation code?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Shrivastav, Dont know if you will still read this post or thread, Iam currently stuck in the same position as you could you tell me whether your application to Vestassess was successful under the skill of internal auditor?

Thanks


----------



## jaiz (Nov 17, 2016)

jaiz said:


> Hi Shrivastav, Dont know if you will still read this post or thread, Iam currently stuck in the same position as you could you tell me whether your application to Vestassess was successful under the skill of internal auditor?
> 
> Thanks


Anyone else who could help with this information, would me much appreciated


----------



## hamidaims (Jun 27, 2016)

Hello Experts Need Help Urgently !!

1) I am B.com 2 Year+ MBA 2 year. Is this qualification is relevant to Assessment by VETASSESS?

2) I am working Internal Auditor from December 2006 to date almost 10 Years. but my MBA degree was completed in June 2011. So, After June 2011 I have 5.5 years post qualification experience and 4.5 pre qualification experience.
How many years of experience VETASSESS will count? Will they deduct 1 year from 5.5 years experience or from 10 years experience?


----------



## DHWANI (Dec 14, 2016)

hii,
I am dhwani thakkar. I am BCOM graduate and doing internal audit in my dad's firm on a salary basis from last 4-5 yrz.. I applied for Australian PR and got registered in VETASSESS but got negative reply.. I am geniunely doing Internal audit and nothing is fake about it. 

any tips you can share with me so it can be useful in my re-assessment?


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

hii,
I am dhwani thakkar. I am BCOM graduate and doing internal audit in my dad's firm on a salary basis from last 4-5 yrz.. I applied for Australian PR and got registered in VETASSESS but got negative reply.. I am geniunely doing Internal audit and nothing is fake about it. 

any tips you can share with me so it can be useful in my re-assessment?


----------



## zee32 (Dec 31, 2016)

any 1 waiting for assessment


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

any auditors gotten invitation ?


----------



## Swap (Jul 19, 2015)

*Related to Internal Auditor assessment*

I have few quick questions, if you guys can help!

1. If Designation in organization is "Finance Officer" and Roles and Responsibilities are matching with Internal Auditor, does it cause any issues in Vetassess assessment?

2. Is is required to submit any real Audit reports to Vetassess, no organization will disclose their Audit reports to anyone except the Income tax guys. In such cases what may happen?


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

zee32 said:


> any 1 waiting for assessment


Hello
I am waiting for the skill assessment. application lodged on 25th Nov 2016. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## mahenbee (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi commie rick,

your status you apply 190 visa.. which state you apply for? 
and how many years of experience you claiming points for. 
Seems like they required to get payslip for every year of experiences.

I have not apply, now consolidating all documentation for assessment.


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

*Internal Auditor assessment*

Hi All,

I have received a mail from vetassess asking for payment evidence of my previous employer. I have provided only one month's pay slip. No I am worried if that would be sufficient ?? I tried to upload a few more but unfortunately the link was not open next day.
Will they ask for more documents if needed or they will reject my paper. I am tensed. 
Anyone who has knowledge please share. 
Thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

mahenbee said:


> Hi commie rick,
> 
> your status you apply 190 visa.. which state you apply for?
> and how many years of experience you claiming points for.
> ...


as of date , only nsw is demand for auditors.
5 years.

whats your break down ?

yes first my 2 companies i only have a few months salary slip, so i supplemented with service letter
for current company, i gave all the 2 years of pay slip


----------



## Rohit Wautre (Jan 30, 2017)

Dear Experts,
I have recently joined this resourceful forum for my queries related to my aspiration to acquire the PR visa for Australia.
As of now I have some queries around the skill assessment from VETASSES for INTERNAL AUDITOR CODE 221214. But before that let me give you some gist of my point calculation:
Age: 31years – 30 points
IELTS: Acquired 7+ in all sections – 10 points
Education: B.Com – 15 points
Experience: Expecting 5 points, skill assessment not filed yet, but ready with all documents
So, before filing my case with VETASSESS for the mentioned skill code I have the below queries:
1.	I have a collective 9+ years of experience, but related to only one domain i.e. internal audit have 4.5 years of experience, currently in same profile, query, will my entire 4.5 years of experience will be considered or will some of it will be deducted stating training period?
2.	Is it a mandatory to hold a master degree for this skill set? As I am just having a bachelor’s degree
3.	Will membership to IIA and ISACA considered in skill assessment, I am a CISA aspirant
I would be sounding a bit thoughtless in the queries asked, however I am currently in great dilemma of filing the assessment due to the above. Looking forward for your guidance and assistance in this regards.
Thank you in advance for your support.


----------



## Ellislovesyou (Feb 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> as of date , only nsw is demand for auditors.
> 5 years.
> 
> whats your break down ?
> ...


Hi Commie,

I donno how to PM you, so I got to do it here.

I'm also from Sg, 28 years this year.. with around 1 year 8 mths of experience in IA. 
- Did u do your CIA and which part of Australia are u open to?

- How did you get 75 points?

Thanks! Best of luck!


----------



## mahenbee (Nov 5, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> as of date , only nsw is demand for auditors.
> 5 years.
> 
> whats your break down ?
> ...


Hi Commick rick

for last company it is hard to get payslip, still looking my way through, but will submit for assessment first see how many points will i have. As for current per my calculation without english points ... should have 55 ... have 8 years experience. if the did not minus my working experience.. finger crossed.


----------



## mahenbee (Nov 5, 2015)

Ellislovesyou said:


> Hi Commie,
> 
> I donno how to PM you, so I got to do it here.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Go to skillselect and finds out how many points you can get .. not everyone will have the same point... english test play a big part as 7 band in all ielts get you 10 points while 8 bands will get u 20 points. beside that age, working experience, education as well.


----------



## mahenbee (Nov 5, 2015)

Rohit Wautre said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have recently joined this resourceful forum for my queries related to my aspiration to acquire the PR visa for Australia.
> As of now I have some queries around the skill assessment from VETASSES for INTERNAL AUDITOR CODE 221214. But before that let me give you some gist of my point calculation:
> Age: 31years – 30 points
> ...


I am not an expert as i am starting my process .. as working experience they will base on the jobs description as per published for internal audit. I presume not related might be deducted for the years. I might be wrong, but that's what my understanding is. Membership does not carry any points and the assess your working experience based on ur education (meaning after your graduated). Degree is good enough.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Ellislovesyou said:


> Hi Commie,
> 
> I donno how to PM you, so I got to do it here.
> 
> ...



- no I didn't do CIA
- im open to anywhere but for state nomination only nsw is inviting auditors.
- the additional 5 points is from state nomination

thanks


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

mahenbee said:


> Hi Commick rick
> 
> for last company it is hard to get payslip, still looking my way through, but will submit for assessment first see how many points will i have. As for current per my calculation without english points ... should have 55 ... have 8 years experience. if the did not minus my working experience.. finger crossed.


ok, sure. u can supplement with service letter or statutory declaration.
aim for 20 points in English, ull get invite for sure.

ive had 1 year minus by vetassess


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Rohit Wautre said:


> Dear Experts,
> I have recently joined this resourceful forum for my queries related to my aspiration to acquire the PR visa for Australia.
> As of now I have some queries around the skill assessment from VETASSES for INTERNAL AUDITOR CODE 221214. But before that let me give you some gist of my point calculation:
> Age: 31years – 30 points
> ...




I've CISA but it doesn't give u points. however it gives assurance to the assessing officer that you are qualified to be an auditor. thus every doc u can provide to claim who you are is important.

simply put, u r being audited now. what can you show to proof or give assurance that you are an auditor.

good luck


----------



## mahenbee (Nov 5, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> ok, sure. u can supplement with service letter or statutory declaration.
> aim for 20 points in English, ull get invite for sure.
> 
> ive had 1 year minus by vetassess


Did they give reason why they minus 1 year of experience?


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

mahenbee said:


> Did they give reason why they minus 1 year of experience?


some generic reason. didnt bother to appeal


----------



## prerna verma (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi Guys,
I have in total 5 years of experience. I have worked under Market research and Organisational and methods (2.5yrs is relevant experience) - There are 2 categories in CSOL (VETASSESS) which are relevant to my jobs skill set - 224712 and 225112. Can anyone guide me how should i proceed and for which VISA i should apply?


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

mahenbee said:


> Did they give reason why they minus 1 year of experience?


May be they consider one year as your training period.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

prerna verma said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have in total 5 years of experience. I have worked under Market research and Organisational and methods (2.5yrs is relevant experience) - There are 2 categories in CSOL (VETASSESS) which are relevant to my jobs skill set - 224712 and 225112. Can anyone guide me how should i proceed and for which VISA i should apply?


This thread compromises mainly of internal auditors . I doubt you will get an answer


----------



## itheaj (Feb 16, 2017)

prerna verma said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have in total 5 years of experience. I have worked under Market research and Organisational and methods (2.5yrs is relevant experience) - There are 2 categories in CSOL (VETASSESS) which are relevant to my jobs skill set - 224712 and 225112. Can anyone guide me how should i proceed and for which VISA i should apply?


Hello,

They deduct 1 year post-qualification experience as a period taken by you to become skilled in your profession. Remaining years left will be "positively assessed years" of you employment and I believe these ""positively assessed years" are actually the number of years you can claim in EOI against which you will be awarded points.


Regards.
Regards.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

*Questions and more questions*

Hi guys,

Just stumbled on expatforum this weekend.. love the information sharing you guys are doing.. hope to gather a lot of information and share it with others as I go along..

I have recently started work on my Australian PR.. have so so many questions.. if something them are too basic/dumb, please bear with me..

1. I am applying in the IA category and looking to send my docs to VETASSES soon.. how important is the letter from my previous employees ? I have 5 previous employees and more than 10 years of work ex.. getting those letters are more than a little tricky, specially for one company with which I worked 4.5 years and then did not leave on good terms..

2. My wife is a CA and a stat auditor.. will I get 5 points for her profession under partner skill .. or rather my question is does External Auditor and Internal Auditor count as same skilled occupation for the 5 points.. IA code is 221214 while stat auditor is 221213

3. What on earth is state nomination ????? How do I find which state is sponsoring IA's..??

4. (assuming i have understood state nomination correctly) If I opt for state nomination, apply under 190, get those 5 extra points, does it mean I have to move to that specific state only, or can I move anywhere in Australia ?

5. Are the points calculated on the day I file my EOI or the day I get the invite or some other day.. my DOB is changing on 1st May and I want to submit my EOI before that, but want to understand the impact on points if I don't do it by then..

6. I saw in some list that there is a Finance Manager Occupation (code 132211), which might also be appropriate for me.. but I did not see it in the current SOL in the DIBP website.. any guidance on where I can find more details about that..

Thanks in advance..


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hey guys. bumping this up.. really need some guidance.. specially for the first question..


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Duplicate post..


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

I got positive assessment today morning. 
But gave only 2.9 years of experience till Nov 2016. Can it be counted as till now, when applying for EOI ? Then I can score 5 points. Please advise.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Coolgirl78 said:


> I got positive assessment today morning.
> But gave only 2.9 years of experience till Nov 2016. Can it be counted as till now, when applying for EOI ? Then I can score 5 points. Please advise.


Based on my understanding, I don't think it works that way.. if you have 60 points, u can apply, but your points for workex will count as 0 only..

if you want to get points for workex, you should wait atleast 6 months, and get another round of assessment done.. 

I dont think they would count from 2.9 onwards and consider the elapsed period post the assessment.. they wouldn't know if you worked in the same field or not.. you only get credit for what you have been assessed for.. nothing more..

the other experts can add on..

_Added post more information_

It seems that they do add on points once you finish 3 years of workex, without having to go through the assessment again.. refer this post - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1232641-enquire-2.html#post12126097


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

hello buddy,

giving u my 2cents worth of advises.





sam2206 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just stumbled on expatforum this weekend.. love the information sharing you guys are doing.. hope to gather a lot of information and share it with others as I go along..
> 
> ...


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> giving u my 2cents worth of advises.


Thanks so much mate.. that was really helpful.. a little follow up though:

1. commie rick : _what letter are you reffering to ? if they are employment letters, contracts or letter of offer, those are VERY crucial as proof that you were hired in those companies. You have be keeping them even if you are not moving to Australia, isn't it a practice in india for potential employers to ask for proof of past employment ?_ - I have the work proof for all 5 companies (bank statement, payslip, IT return, etc.).. what vetasses is asking in addition is basically a letter from the org showing what my job profile was. etc. this is the text on their website:

_"A Statement of Service is a written statement by your employer confirming your employment on official letterhead. Official letterheads should include the organisation's full address details, telephone, email and website addresses. The content of the letter must be signed by your direct supervisor or the manager of the human resources department.

The Statement of Service must include the following:

a) The company letterhead

b) Your full name

c) Whether the employment is / was on a full-time or part-time basis

d) The working hours per week

e) Your official position title (s) held at the organisation

f) The exact period of your employment in each position held

g) Details of your official main duties for each position held

h) The main five duties undertaken

i) The salary earned

j) A signature by the authorised person whose name and position are legible below the signature

k) Direct contact details of the authorised signatory"_

This is where my concern is. Is this letter mandatory or just recommended. I am not sure if I submit the assessment without these letters, would they contact me if they need this letter or simply not give a positive assessment. Getting this letter can be tricky..

2. _commie rick : general code for auditors should be 22121. theres a differentiation in state nomination SOL._ - Yup.. we are both auditors it seem.. I just wanted to be sure her professional assessment would be considered in the same category as mine, for the 5 points. If it's not, then there is no point wasting money on her assessment..

3,4,5 - Thanks.. i read up a little more and got these information too.. so I guess it's 25 points for me for the age.. once I have the IELTS score, I will see if I want to go the state nomination.

6. - Yeah I figured the Financial manager was on the list for one state only.. not on the SOL.. plus the education requirement was not matching up.. so I will stick with IA for now..

Thanks mate.. Let's crack the IELTS and get the Skills Assessed.. then we will see about the next step..


----------



## Coolgirl78 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for your time buddy..


----------



## Mohammed786 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi guys...i just want some info. About the statement of service for vetassess assessment..i am working as an Auditor for a government organization in Dubai.The organization has a specific format of providing the experience letter which mentions the date of joining, employee name, designation,salary and the HR manager authorization. Will this be enough for the relevant skill assessment as the letter does not mentions the duties and responsibilities?..Has anyone submitted his experience letter in this format?..and what are other ways in which i can prove them my duties and responsibilties as only designation will be mentioned in my experience letter ??

Thank You

Sayed M Muneeb


----------



## Rohit Wautre (Jan 30, 2017)

Additional document notification received as under by VETASSES:

Under _Document name: Evidence of Task performed
Status: Insufficient

Reason: Organisational chart not supplied

Comment:
This document has not been supplied by all employment positions.
Please provide a detailed Organisational Chart, highlighting your position and those of your superiors and subordinates.
_

Question, is the above required to be submitted on company letter head or will self attestation suffice?

please help.
TIA


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Rohit Wautre said:


> Additional document notification received as under by VETASSES:
> 
> Under _Document name: Evidence of Task performed
> Status: Insufficient
> ...


A company head signed off by your boss or hr on your rnr will provide the most assurance. Apply your auditor skills and you will realized that vetassess requirements aren't difficult to understand


----------



## Windy29 (May 13, 2017)

Hello Cool Girl and Hello Everyone!


I'm new to this thread. Such a wonderful place to learn and reflect about this code. I appreciate how each of you selflessly sharing your knowledge to help others. 

I'm an Internal Auditor who has worked as an assistant to internal auditor for 2 years and then got promoted as Internal Audit Officer and worked for 4 years. I was really confident about my job description before I got to study some of the cases of negative assessment in this forum. What I assume from my research of this forum, that Vetasses is very strict when approving about the relevancy of internal auditor responsibilities.

If any person who has got positive assessment can kindly help me by sharing some of the responsibilities they have shown, it would be so helpful for me to understand how much chance I would carry with my own description. 

Thanks a lot.

Regards,

Aneela


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Windy29 said:


> Hello Cool Girl and Hello Everyone!
> 
> 
> I'm new to this thread. Such a wonderful place to learn and reflect about this code. I appreciate how each of you selflessly sharing your knowledge to help others.
> ...


I'm not doubting you but if you are really an auditor , you should know what is the role of one


----------



## Windy29 (May 13, 2017)

Hello Commie_rick, 

Thanks for replying! Its not I don't know my job description, in my post I have mentioned i got nervous to see how strict they are...I wanted to verify that whether the work I did actually resembles what they want. Because I did not work under a department. I was working independently, reported to ceo and senior management team. My work wasn't specific to financial audit aspects. It was a mixture of risk assurance, control assurance, process management analysis and management functions verification, out of this which one should I focus? Or keep everything? I'm just concerned of Vetasse's picky nature. I see everyone here is very helpful, so I wanted some guidance, verily I dint mean them to make job descriptions for me 

Hope u understand where I stand now.

Regards,

Aneela


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Windy29 said:


> Hello Commie_rick,
> 
> Thanks for replying! Its not I don't know my job description, in my post I have mentioned i got nervous to see how strict they are...I wanted to verify that whether the work I did actually resembles what they want. Because I did not work under a department. I was working independently, reported to ceo and senior management team. My work wasn't specific to financial audit aspects. It was a mixture of risk assurance, control assurance, process management analysis and management functions verification, out of this which one should I focus? Or keep everything? I'm just concerned of Vetasse's picky nature. I see everyone here is very helpful, so I wanted some guidance, verily I dint mean them to make job descriptions for me
> 
> ...



There could be one universal definition for an auditor - independent assurance on control environment, the reporting should be to audit committee and board of directors.

Since your report to this CEO, I doubt you are independent


----------



## Windy29 (May 13, 2017)

Hello Commie Rick, 

Thanks so much for your note. We have an Internal Audit Committee which I belong, but I also have to share my audit report with board of directors, CEO and Senior management team. Does it mean Vetassess will not take me as independent, I made reports independently but shared my reports with the above mentioned people. If they really don't count me as independent I would think before applying because its quite an investment for me. What do you suggest? Should I email vetasses? Do they normally reply? Sorry I guess I have asked so many questions together. 

Regards,

Aneela


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Windy29 said:


> Hello Commie Rick,
> 
> Thanks so much for your note. We have an Internal Audit Committee which I belong, but I also have to share my audit report with board of directors, CEO and Senior management team. Does it mean Vetassess will not take me as independent, I made reports independently but shared my reports with the above mentioned people. If they really don't count me as independent I would think before applying because its quite an investment for me. What do you suggest? Should I email vetasses? Do they normally reply? Sorry I guess I have asked so many questions together.
> 
> ...



Your role is hazy . What do you mean by sharing reports to CEO ? Initially you mentioned that you report to the CEO ? 

Back to my previous post , do you know what your role is ? 

I'm not sure if vetassess will reply to your email


----------



## websrider (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi Everyone

is IELTS mandatory or PTE will do the job ????


----------



## rahul.et19 (Oct 15, 2017)

*Format for Work experience for Internal Auditor*

Hi to All of the respected members of this forum.

I have got an immense knowledge on Internal Auditor Job code on this thread. Still, have one outstanding query.

I am applying for my wife experience assessment by Vetassess for internal Auditor role for getting 5 points for my application.

She is B.COm + MBS finance ( 2 years PGDBA)
She has 11 years of Exp in one of the leading Insurance firm in INDIA.

She has two designation during the tenure

Senior Executive ( 3 years)
Assistant manager ( 8 years)

She was in different department for first 2 years and then 6 years in internal Auditor and latest three years in another department.

My onfusion is how to get this documented in the employee reference. As, employer is also fussy on providing the roels and responsibilities. Even , he provides he will provide this under two official designation.

How will i segregate the three functional roles she undertook. Even if employer gave maximum roles & responsibilities of Internal Auditor under second designation. How will Vetassess access the years of exp as internal Auditor ?

Shall i submit another self declaration to clearly state the period for internal Audit to provide more transparency.

only need supporting 5 points for my application.

Please suggest ?

Can any one share the +vly assessed format by Vetassess. I will share my email id, once i have 5 post on this forum. This is my 1st. They are not allowing me share my email id.


----------



## Abysmal (Oct 10, 2018)

Hello Guys. Any active internal auditor here who has got a successful assessment or reassessment?? Wanted to know how much time they take for reassessment and in my assessment there was no verification and I got negative outcome because my duties were not highly relevant to the occupation nominated. So I was advised by vetassess to submit new or additional document that highlights my duties as an Internal Auditor and I made a new reference letter and cv with revised duties and submitted two ✌ weeks ago... Now waiting for the results.


----------



## shanayaaa (Feb 11, 2020)

Hello Guys,

Can anyone please help me with the assessment. I tried going to several consultant but it seems I noe more than them. I am really disheartened by this.

Can someone please guide me through this, I am even willing to pay if i get correct advice.

First of all I am confused whether my qualification matches with the requirement. I have done BBA and then MBA. Is there anyone on this forum who has been assessed with this qualification.

Secondly, I need some guidance with writing Reference letter, if i can get any sample reference letter it will be great for me.

Any help will be really appreciated, this is the last place i can count for help.


----------

